# Thanksgiving...



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

For those who celebrate ~ Happy Thanksgiving~ A controversial holiday for sure! but every day there are many reasons to express gratitude so all day's are thanks giving days....


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving. Hawk, there certainly are things to be thankful for. Best wishes!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The 'things to be thankful for' don't include 10" of snow. I am unaware of any widespread agitation for a White Thanksgiving.

However, the white crap did allow me to learn that the 4-wheel drive in my truck isn't working - and I found that out in my driveway, not out on the road.

Happy Thanksgiving Day, folks, even if you are allergic to turkey.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you, Hawk 

We are having 8 guests for turkey dinner ... I myself plan on getting 'stuffed' ... :lol:


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Hilltroll I so appreciate your present's er I mean presence~ or do I? :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving! I'm thankful that my wife is home from the hospital. She fell Monday and dislocated her foot and broke all three ankle bones. So we're missing out on the family feast, but leftovers at home is better than tapioca in a hospital room.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving to all cousins across the pond!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I have much to be thankful for!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I've never experienced Thanksgiving, being a Brit. Is it still fairly religious, or has it been commercialised like Easter and Christmas (I'm talking of run-of-the-mill families)?


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

I would say that it like many other "holidays" is commercialized I mean turkey and all the fixin's (which I love) and one day set aside to be thankful....not much mention of the more accurate story of thanksgiving of which my relatives /ancestors were part of but ~ if we make it and all the "holidays" holydays it changes the meaning, at least for me,......


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I've never experienced Thanksgiving, being a Brit. Is it still fairly religious, or has it been commercialised like Easter and Christmas (I'm talking of run-of-the-mill families)?


I don't think commercialization has ruined this one. Personally, it's become my favorite holiday. All the family comes together and gathers around the table, then there's games, conversation, and general family time without all the awkward obligatory gift-giving of that other holiday.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Manxfeeder said:


> I don't think commercialization has ruined this one. Personally, it's become my favorite holiday. All the family comes together and gathers around the table, then there's games, conversation, and general family time without all the awkward obligatory gift-giving of that other holiday.


That does sound much better.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I've never experienced Thanksgiving, being a Brit. Is it still fairly religious, or has it been commercialised like Easter and Christmas (I'm talking of run-of-the-mill families)?


At least in my family, it's not particularly religious _or_ commercialized. Except that we get _a lot_ of food, and grocery stores do advertise Thanksgiving food, but it's still mostly a private family affair for us that doesn't involve Hallmark cards, decorations, or gifts.

Ooh, and do we get to say what we're thankful for? I'm thankful that I go to school close enough to home that I get to come home and be with my family for Thanksgiving without paying for a plane ticket! And I'm thankful that I've had access to musical training and have had the opportunity to learn to play instruments and study music theory.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Blessings upon us, one and all. More, please, sir.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

I do not believe that it is has a particularly religious connotation in the minds of most of the celebrants. To answer Polednice's question, unfortunately in this materialistic world every holiday has been commercialized. Rather, America to my knowledge the only Country which has a Holiday dedicated to gluttony.

As to giving thans we sould all do that every day no matter what our religious persuasion.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my friends who live South of the _World's longest undefended border._

We in Canada celebrate Thanksgiving on the second Monday of October (which usually falls on or around your Columbus Day), so we've already had our turkey...

For *Polednice*: I'd like to bring up what we in Canada understand are the biggest export ideas stemming from US Thanksgiving: The *tur-duc-ken* (that's a turkey, stuffed with duck, stuffed with chicken), the *NFL Triple-Header * (I like Green Bay, The Cowboys and the Ravens this year, BTW) and - lest we forget - *Black Friday*. An interesting artifact arising from the choice of a Thursday as a holiday is that Friday is usually a bank holiday as well, but also happens to be the first "official" shopping day for Xmas. All the big box stores are cutting prices and (I read) about *7 million Canadians *will commit the ultimate treason - that is call in sick and cross the border to take advantage of those deals (or shop US on-line retailers)...

Maybe one of our US TC'ers could get something (like a big-*** 3D TV) for our Vampire Pig?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Starting to get stuffed and having even served dinner yet! Go Dolphins!


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Actually, it is my favorite holiday - it has never been commercialized at all unless you count the 'Black Friday' sales at stores around the country on the day after. It is the smell of home cooked food some of which is only eaten at Thanksgiving, it is going around the table and mentioning one or two things one is grateful for - this may be more or less religious depending on the family traditions and inclinations. 'Grace' is always asked over the meal in my family, then 'Dig In!' and the rest is stuffing oneself and having leftover turkey and cranberry sauce sandwiches for a week. It makes me feel guilty for I am oh so aware of the hunger in the world, little children esp. It drives me mad sometimes. Christmas is the ordeal. Unfortunately Christmas decorations and adverts begin to pop up as early as Nov 1. It really angers me. Oh, and I come from a run-of-the-mill, dysfunctional family    



Polednice said:


> I've never experienced Thanksgiving, being a Brit. Is it still fairly religious, or has it been commercialised like Easter and Christmas (I'm talking of run-of-the-mill families)?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Go Dallas Cowgirls!


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

itywltmt said:


> For *Polednice*: I'd like to bring up what we in Canada understand are the biggest export ideas stemming from US Thanksgiving: The *tur-duc-ken* (that's a turkey, stuffed with duck, stuffed with chicken)


Fascinating! I was unaware of this phenomenon.

Oh, and I'm also thankful that I have such a nice, obliging brother who will dance (read: leap around the living room like a wolf-child) to Irish music with me on Thanksgiving. And for Fromage D'Affinois.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

My turkey and fixins' are all just about ready at the same time!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Had to work 7-3, but I'm home now (at least I have a job--that's something I should be thankful for). We're combining with a few other families, and will have two turkeys, a ham, and a leg of lamb for about 18 people, in all. Dinner should be served any moment!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> Go Dallas Cowgirls!


It was strange at the Dallas half-time show today watching the cheerleaders promoting the Salvation Army. The two don't seem to fit together.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> It was strange at the Dallas half-time show today watching the cheerleaders promoting the Salvation Army. The two don't seem to fit together.


Interesting reaction. There is no incongruity there for me. The Salvation Army is one of my charities. The Cowgirls are excellent eye candy - and also people working for a living - who maybe give a portion of those earnings to the Salvation Army. It goes around and comes around.

Sorry _Manx..._, it's that kind of a day. Thanksgiving Day is for some of us a celebration of extended family; one that includes my relatives and folks I've never met, eating dinner at a Salvation Army kitchen. Any help a Cowgirl can give them is fine by me.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

This holiday's great because all the sociology 101 hipsters come out of the woodwork to let white people know how evil they are for having the audacity to be born white.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, we can _thank _Abraham Lincoln for the establishment of a federal holiday where we can say it's an authentically _American _ by original meaning. Thus, Europeans need not be envious, but ought to be thankful for their own traditions (which quite a few I'm sad America doesn't have. But I'm 1st Generation American, so I get a little of both!)


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

As long as I can hear I have something to be thankful for.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> It was strange at the Dallas half-time show today watching the cheerleaders promoting the Salvation Army. The two don't seem to fit together.


'Boys owner Jerry Jones comes from lean beginnings, so I'm sure he endorsed today's association. And, the cheerleaders these days are "Doris Days", compared to what else is happening in the virtual and non-virtual worlds.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

TrazomGangflow said:


> As long as I can hear I have something to be thankful for.


Now, if we can just get you to stop talking.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

I dislike Turkey, it tastes so stale, and too chewy, I usually feel nauseous and loose my appetite the moment I try to take a bite from it. Turkey and Stake are both, truly disgusting things....


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> Now, if we can just get you to stop talking.


You'll have to wait for Christmas for that gift.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

regressivetransphobe said:


> This holiday's great because all the sociology 101 hipsters come out of the woodwork to let white people know how evil they are for having the audacity to be born white.


Sure you're not thinking about Columbus Day??


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Igneous01 said:


> I dislike Turkey, it tastes so stale, and too chewy, I usually feel nauseous and loose my appetite the moment I try to take a bite from it. Turkey and Stake are both, truly disgusting things....


I agree completely. For Christmas, my family tends to have duck - yum, yum, yum!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Interesting reaction. There is no incongruity there for me. The Salvation Army is one of my charities. The Cowgirls are excellent eye candy - and also people working for a living - who maybe give a portion of those earnings to the Salvation Army. It goes around and comes around.


I suppose the Salvation Army and the Dallas Cowgirls do have something in common: Both of their goals is to have men cry out, "OMG!"


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

hawk said:


> Sure you're not thinking about Columbus Day??


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Ugh... I don't even go outside today...


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Aramis said:


>


Hey,...sometimes when one of my bands is on an extended jam in E we go into this! Great tune!


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Still eating turkey and ham sandwiches mmm leftovers. Even though we had a mutant turkey with extra wings (seriously) it was delicious. And I got to see family that live a few states away. OH and we had a family announcement!! My wonderful cousin and her hilarious husband are having their first baby!!! A new addition for next thanksgiving!  My aunt and uncle broke the news to us by wearing shirts they had made that said Grammy and Grandeddy (yes with an e, you know southern accent) it was great!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Igneous01 said:


> I dislike Turkey, it tastes so stale, and too chewy, I usually feel nauseous and loose my appetite the moment I try to take a bite from it. Turkey and Stake are both, truly disgusting things....


Ok. This immediately makes me want to grill up a 22oz. porterhouse while munching on a turkey/gravy sandwich.

What??!!!! Such a statement can only mean one thing: you've been doing/having it completely wrong. Both the turkey and the cow are wonderful animals to consume if prepared correctly.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

kv466 said:


> Ok. This immediately makes me want to grill up a 22oz. porterhouse while munching on a turkey/gravy sandwich.
> 
> What??!!!! Such a statement can only mean one thing: you've been doing/having it completely wrong. Both the turkey and the cow are wonderful animals to consume if prepared correctly.


They were prepared correctly lots of times, the north american way and the eastern european way - the result remains consistent - Two bites and I have no stomach to eat anymore. It really is an atrocious food (in my opinion).


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Igneous01 said:


> They were prepared correctly lots of times, the north american way and the eastern european way - the result remains consistent - Two bites and I have no stomach to eat anymore. It really is an atrocious food (in my opinion).


Do you have the same reaction to chicken?


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Do you have the same reaction to chicken?


nope, chicken works (when it has no bones) and it doesn't (when it does have bones)

meh, maybe ill just become vegetarian for consistency.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Igneous01 said:


> nope, chicken works (when it has no bones) and it doesn't (when it does have bones)
> 
> meh, maybe ill just become vegetarian for consistency.


Well,...beans are really good...hope you like those.


















I like sticking close to the bone!


----------

